# Plateauing



## Techknitter (Sep 30, 2012)

In need of some "motivation".  Really pleased with myself for losing two stone since the end of June but there is a lot more to shift.  Despite two classes of Aquafit each week and "trying" to eat less - I am still avoiding the naughty foods I've reached a plateau.  Has anyone else experienced a natural pause in weight loss or do I need to up the exercise/cut down the food even more.  Hunger is proving a real problem too which makes the willpower have to work even harder.  Thanks.


----------

